# All Slavic languages: двоснастий/hermaphridite



## Selyd

In the Ukrainian language there is a rare word двоснастий (dvosnastiy), гермафродит/hermaphrodite.
How in other slavic languages?
Thanks.


----------



## jazyk

In Czech you could say _hermafrodit_ or _tvor obojpohlavní_, literally: creature of both (oba, obě) sexes (pohlaví).


----------



## itreius

Croatian (BCS)

Two words I know of are _hermafrodit_ and _dvospolac_ ( ← dva + spol; spol = sex/gender). I'm not sure about Serbian seeing as they use the word _pol_ for sex, and not _spol_. _Dvopolac_ perhaps (pure conjecture)?


----------



## Selyd

itreius said:


> Croatian (BCS)
> 
> Two words I know of are _hermafrodit_ and _dvospolac_ ( ← dva + spol; spol = sex/gender). I'm not sure about Serbian seeing as they use the word _pol_ for sex, and not _spol_. _Dvopolac_ perhaps (pure conjecture)?



Can be _dvospolac_ ( ← dva + s + pol).


----------



## marco_2

In Polish we have _hermafrodyta _or _obojnak._


----------



## yael*

itreius said:


> Croatian (BCS)
> 
> _Dvopolac_ perhaps (pure conjecture)?


Yes, apparently that's the word; I found on some Serbian site, but honestly never heard/read it before. We use the term hermafrodit.


----------



## ahvalj

In Russian, «обоеполый» as an adjective and «гермафродит» as a noun.


----------



## vianie

jazyk said:


> In Czech you could say _hermafrodit_ or _tvor obojpohlavní_



Czech apparently use more often the form _obo*u*pohlavní.
_
Slovak ha*s* got the word _obojpohlavný_.


----------



## jazyk

And apparently you are right, but both forms are correct.


----------



## jazyk

But the funny thing is you get 9 hits on Google with tvor obojpohlavní and none with tvor oboupohlavní.


----------



## bibax

And one of those 9 instances is your post. You can expect at least one instance of "tvor oboupohlavní" tomorow.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian has *dvospolnik*, but in this case, the loanword *hermafrodit* is considerably more common.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*hermafrodit
obojetník*​ - obsolete


----------



## boozer

In Bulgarian we do have хермафродит and that is the standard technical term we would almost invariably use. We do have двуполов but I somehow feel there may be some elusive difference between the two words, e.g.
хермафродит - neither male nor female
двуполов - both male and female  (I think some worms are like that)

Well, at least that is my (mis)understanding.


----------

